# Woofer with low power



## flamefox850 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,

Would like to know if there is such woofer/sub and enclosure type/size combination that will cover around 35Hz ([email protected]) to 400Hz([email protected]) and do sound reasonably-loud with only [email protected] amplification ?

It's for home audio and enclosure size can be quite big (but no IB pls) but hv to be reasonably-big too. And the woofer/sub size can be as large as 15". Would use as pair in tower.

Recommendation pls. Thx


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Acoustic Elegance TD10, TD12 or TD15.

TD15x: AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.

They can take a pretty good amount of power, but they are also sensitive and will work well with your 50w. The bigger drivers are naturally more sensitive so they will give you more output even without increasing the power. Can also be used above 400Hz, though you might want the 10" or 12" over the 15" depending on how high you would consider playing it and how much dispersion you would need.

Also check out the pro audio drivers @ www.parts-express.com. Just keep in mind that even in the larger sizes, many of them aren't meant to play super low as bass extension is the enemy of power output and live sound needs the latter more than the former.


----------



## flamefox850 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thx for the suggestions bro 

Anymore suggestions ?


----------



## cbrunhaver (Jun 28, 2006)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I'd jump in.

I would recommend the eminence "eminator" series drivers. These are essentially a hybrid between a pro audio woofer and a subwoofer. 

The 2515 would fit the bill nicely. Speaker Detail | Eminence Speaker


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

what are you trying to do? build your own speakers? 
I agree that for very good efficiency you need to go big as in the 70s! 
Take a look at the Klipsch web site, the Heritage series Cornwall. This uses a 15 inch driver in a ported cabinet and is super efficient with over 100dB per watt yet goes down to 30Hz easily 
You can get similar drivers from Parts Express by Eminence or other pro/prosumer audio company. try something like this: 
Speaker Detail | Eminence Speaker
or its 12 inch variant.


----------

